# Novelty Lures



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm making a bunch of lures to take pike fishing in Canada in 2 weeks. About half of them are this style, but these 2 I made for my sister (a McManager) and my brother-in-law (a biker).
I hope they use these and catch pike, but they'll probably be afraid of losing them so they might not get used.
















Brian


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool.....

Rod


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow those look great, feel like doing a side job...lol


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

If you wanted your sister and BIL to use them you probably should have made 2 of each. I know if someone gave me something so thoughtful it would be on the wall, not at the end of a line! Nice work.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are great. I'm sure they'll like them.


----------

